# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Urgente, ajuda precisa-se - Bichos a comer corais

## Pedro Gomes

Já perdi dois corais pequenos e estava na dúvida o que seria, pois todos os corais estavam bem, mas hoje reparei que por baixo da montipora  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   estava uma bicharada conforme podem ver na imagem, parecem umas formigas de asa.

Está a acontecer omesmo com a acropora. tem bom aspecto mas nota-se teciso desaparecido e leventado.

Os corais têm todos bom aspecto de saudáveis por isso acho que são mesmo estes bichos. 



Deve ter uma praga destes bichos.

Alguém pode ajudar?

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Os bicharocos parecem-me amfípodes (semelhantes às pulgas do mar) que provavelmente se estão a alimentar de algas. A causa da morte dos corais deve ser outra! As Montiporas são muito sensíveis (mais ainda do que as Acroporas) a variações dos parâmetros físico-químicos da água, esse branqueamento pode ter sido causado por uma simples variação da temperatura. Recentemente também me aconteceu o mesmo com fragmentos de Montipora, o coral apesar de estar vivo (pólipos visíveis) tinha um aspecto creme esbranquiçado, passado algum tempo recuperou a cor completamente.

Boa sorte!

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Ricardo,
obrigado pela resposta.

De facto esta bicharada (Anfipodes) está por todo o lado mas como foram apanhados no local do crime, coloquei essa hipótese.

Variações de temperatura significativas não tive de certeza, mas poderá ser alguma variação na água, até porque tive algum impacto com as minhas experiências com o Reactor de Calcio. MAs nesse caso uns recentiram-se e outros não. Tenho outra acropora que nunca esteve tão bem, enfim.

É de facto estranho ver a montipora (a foto mostra a parte de baixo do coral) e a Acropora com bom aspecto e a recuperar cor que tinham perdido já à algum tempo e ao mesmo tempo a perderem tecido.

Acho que pelo sim pelo não, vou dar um DIP aos corais todos com o producto reefdeep da Seachem, que vou caçar a um companheiro nosso :SbSourire2: , mal não faz.

Só espero não perder os outros corais todos que estão com muito bom aspecto.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Só espero não perder os outros corais todos que estão com muito bom aspecto.


Mantém a calma, não comeces a tentar tratar os corais todos ao mesmo tempo, aguarda a evolução da situação antes de sujeitar os corais a mais stress. Reduz o fluxo do reactor de Ca para minimizar variações sobre o pH do aquário. Faz medições diárias e várias horas do dia para tentares perceber os valores máximos e mínimos de pH.

----------

